# Forum More Stuff Oops!  How to see inside your thumb

## ringtail

Had a big oops moment earlier in the week. Sharp chisel + complacancy = 6 stiches

----------


## watson

Bet it hurts picking up a pint  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Bet it hurts picking up a pint

   
All drinking done with left hand. + 1 for been ambidextrous  :Biggrin:

----------


## Godzilla73

No tendon damage though? A bloke did a similar thing at work and it ended up near his elbow... :Yikes2:

----------


## ringtail

> No tendon damage though? A bloke did a similar thing at work and it ended up near his elbow...

  
Nah its all good. The doc gave it the full mobility test prior to stitching. It was pretty deep but didnt touch the bone. It looked pretty gnarly before stitching though - about 12 mm wide. Kicking myself for not taking a photo of it. Had plenty of time waiting for the doc

----------


## Bedford

You'd have only got a bruise if it was my chisel. :Biggrin:  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Now thats no fun Bedford - go on, sharpen em' up till you can shave with them

----------


## Handyjack

I need sharpening lessons from you.
Can you also instruct on how not to use chisel? 
Wishing you a speedy recovery.

----------


## ringtail

> I need sharpening lessons from you.
> Can you also instruct on how not to use chisel? 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery.

  See top of page for how not to use a chisel  :Biggrin: 
Rule no 1 - know where both hands are and assess what will happen if it goes wrong
Rule no 2 - see rule 1 
Plenty of youtube stuff on how to sharpen a chisel, I use wet and dry with oil on a sheet of glass

----------


## chrisp

> Sharp chisel + complacency = 6 stitches

  How is the chisel after its ordeal?

----------


## goldie1

Jeez thats gotta hurt you might have to invest in a pair of those chainmail gloves butchers use   :Biggrin:

----------


## sundancewfs

> Jeez thats gotta hurt you might have to invest in a pair of those chainmail gloves butchers use

   What?!!! and ruin the edge on a nicely sharpened chisel?!!!  :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Chrisp - chisel is in the naughty corner
goldie - like all good cuts, didnt feel a thing and it takes a few seconds of looking at the blood before it computes 
sundance- x 2  and would be known as the town pussy within a week  :Biggrin:  
and....chicks dig scars ( dont tell my wife) :Tongue:

----------


## goldie1

> and....chicks dig scars ( dont tell my wife)

  A mate of mine has been trying unsuccessfully for years to find a women who is interested in looking at his 
vasectomy scar

----------


## ringtail

Bwaahahahahahaha

----------


## Bloss

> and....chicks dig scars ( dont tell my wife)

  So your wife isn't a 'chick'? mmm  :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

> So your wife isn't a 'chick'? mmm

  Sorry, should have said - chicks* other than my wife* dig scars  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------

